
Ask HN: Which AI initiatives are ethical and morally sound? - rapnie
Elon Musk is drawing attention to this excellent documentary on the ongoing AI revolution, a documentary that brings it all together:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;elonmusk&#x2F;status&#x2F;982119546420002817<p>(Free to watch until Sunday night EST, April 8)<p>The gist: AI is just a technology that can be used for good and for bad purposes.  But the AI field is mostly (entirely?) unregulated.<p>The AI revolution will have an exponentially bigger impact on humanity than tech revolutions that came before it.<p>Question: Given the huge implications, are there any (large) AI projects that take the ethical and moral aspects into account in their development?
======
rapnie
Wow. 2 hours in the air and zero upvotes. Because AI is popular, I can only
conclude that 'ethics' and 'morals' are not :(

~~~
zunzun
That is the only conclusion.

